

Astronomical Software Wants To Be Free: A Manifesto - yafujifide
http://arxiv.org/abs/0903.3971

======
davi
Or wants to be a lucrative commercial niche offering, like Neurolucida is for
neuroanatomists?

(<http://www.mbfbioscience.com/neurolucida>)

